# Boxing day purchase



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought 2 clown loaches for 100.00. They are so nice. I got them from fins and more in guildford. They are on sale such a good deal for big clowns. Still has like 3 of them.


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Picked up a few medium size clown loaches too. Bought them at 15 dollars at King Ed. and there aren't that many left too. Prime & frozen Hikari bloodworms/Brine shrimp at 40 percent off.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wasting no time eh? i was just leaving to do my b-day shopping! 

congrats on the new clowns... how big are they?


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

About 7" long


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

At 44$ a clown that's a steal of a deal!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Got to JL at 8:05 and there must be 100 people in there. Was not going to go but cannot order livestock on-line 

Don't want to say how much I spent but say saved $100


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are great clowns. I saw them. Very large and healthy. Congrats.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235428,-123.185327


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. I am so happy. I wanted some big clowns for awhile.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I went to Canadian Tire and picked up 4 of the 8 outlet Power bar/surge protectors @ $8.98.
they work great for light control.
I plug one into a timer to contoll a number of lights.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Kevin, What a deal on the Clowns, You pay 15-20 bucks for 2-3" ones. I saw them a KE today but I already got 16, my biggest are about 4" Love those fish.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

There's another place at Guildford called Kramers. They had an awesome deal on all their livestock. 50% off on boxing day only, 40% the day after, and 30% the day after that.

I managed to snatch up an ornate bichir for $30


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a 100 dollar mouse for 60 at futureshop. and a 140 dollar earbuds for 40


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

raeven said:


> There's another place at Guildford called Kramers. They had an awesome deal on all their livestock. 50% off on boxing day only, 40% the day after, and 30% the day after that.
> 
> I managed to snatch up an ornate bichir for $30


OMG...I was near Guildford on boxing day. Shoulda gone. Bought a Julli cory and 2 oto cats from Rogers yesterday.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Petsmart abbotsford has up to 50% off on fish. 3$ yellow labs. 1.25$ glowlites. Zebra danios .99$..... Cheap tanks. 50gals for 100$


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*clown*

my son went back and bought me one more clown as a christmas present cause it was such a good deal they are all doing well


----------

